# Captain Piet Dammer (Peter)



## Dammer (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking for a Captain who once lived in The Netherlands. 
In 1971 he moved to Liverpool (United Kingdom).
His name is Piet Dammer. (Maybe you called him Peter)

Official: Pieter Johannes Dammer 
Born: 28.08.1929 Amsterdam – he died November 8 1989 Liverpool (England)
He started at HSM (Dutch ship-company) then Nedlloyd and for several years he was a Pilot on the Isle of Wight. (1982)
I am searching for any information at all!
Who knows this Captain?
He sailed for the Kuwait Shipping Company
Who still knows anything about him? 
Do you have still any information left or where could I find any information about him? 
Why? He is my father.
Thank you very much.

Please send any information to [email protected]


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Dammer said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a Captain who once lived in The Netherlands.
> In 1971 he moved to Liverpool (United Kingdom).
> His name is Piet Dammer. (Maybe you called him Peter)
> ...


Have sent you an e-mail.


Regards,

LouisB


----------

